# Solved: HP ProBook 4520s WiFi comes up connected but limited access.



## ThisGuyBryan (May 4, 2011)

Just recently my HP ProBook 4520s, running Windows 7 32-bit, has had trouble connecting to the internet through WiFi. I've been reading into it and looking around the net, but to no avail. It shows my home network and connects, but with limited access (no access to the net in my case).

I did a system restore in hopes that it would fix the problem, and I got access for all of 30 seconds before it went back to limited connectivity. I manually updated the network card drivers, and still nothing. It's leading me to believe that its my router blocking access (Netgear WNDR3700). I haven't had a problem up until recently and its only with the laptop. My desktop PC, game consoles, and television can all still access the internet, with the desktop connecting through WiFi as well. I checked the router logs and noticed several DoS attacks and was thinking this may have something to do with it (and possibly laptop being infected?).



> [DoS Attack: ACK Scan] from source: 74.125.226.103, port 80, Wednesday, May 04,2011 12:47:15
> [DoS Attack: FIN Scan] from source: 71.17.126.130, port 52087, Wednesday, May 04,2011 05:52:57
> [DoS Attack: RST Scan] from source: 10.13.244.180, port 9953, Tuesday, May 03,2011 18:54:03
> [DoS Attack: RST Scan] from source: 10.13.224.216, port 9953, Monday, May 02,2011 19:16:39
> ...


Here's network information from ipconfig



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Bryan>ipconfig/all
> ...


The laptop is mostly used for school, minor a/v editing, and browsing the net. I've been trying to figure it out and hoped to figure it out myself (rather embarrassing since I just started school for computer networking haha), but I feel like I'm going in circles and hoping to not have to do a fresh install of Windows.

If any other information is needed, I'll get it up as soon as possible (keep feeling like I'm forgetting something). Thanks in advance for any help with this situation.

-Bryan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try a dynamic connection for the wireless:

To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:

1. Click Start.
2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
7. Click OK.
8. Click Close.

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful you can re-enable encryption and can probably reconnect. If so, you can also go back to a static IP configuration if desired.


----------



## ThisGuyBryan (May 4, 2011)

Tried setting it for dynamic and it still connects with limited accessibility, and still no access to the web.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you connect successfully by ethernet?


----------



## ThisGuyBryan (May 4, 2011)

Wired connection doesn't work either.

edit:
Well after setting dynamic, I realized I hadn't restarted the laptop so I was still connecting using the static IP. I restarted the laptop to let it select the IP and so far its working (I'm typing this from here now). Thank you so much for your help, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## ThisGuyBryan (May 4, 2011)

Ok thanks, again I really appreciate it. I don't know if marking it solved will close the thread, but I was wondering if you could tell what the problem was as soon as you looked at it? What exactly was the problem with the IP? Sorry, just curious, and if you don't have time totally understand.

Thanks again,
Bryan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Marking the thread solved does not close it, just makes it more convenient for those members looking to help with unsolved ones and other people who are looking for clues in solved threads. 

I'd like to say I could tell instantly, but that wouldn't be true at all. A static IP is always suspicious when we have no idea if it is correct for the network, and is especially suspicious on a wireless adapter that is used on multiple networks. Advising to try a dynamic connection is kinda an automatic first step as it eliminates one variable. I actually had low expectations that was the issue here, so I also gave my second near-automatic step.


----------



## ThisGuyBryan (May 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Yeah, I was lost and didn't even think about switching back. I've been using the static IP for about a year now and never had problems so assumed the worst.

Thanks again for the help, it is greatly appreciated!

-Bryan


----------

